
Show HN: Howtogdpr.me – how to do a GDPR request and what the site will return - bitboxer
http://howtogdpr.me
======
toomuchtodo
Something I’ve been curious about:

Let’s say you’re a business using Microsoft Flow, Mulesoft, or something
similar. You have user data considered GDPR-applicable within these systems as
part of your business process workflow automation. How do you comply with user
GDPR requests for visibility or deletion of their data if these systems don’t
expose this to you (such as data in their logging, storage, and indexing
systems)?

~~~
sleepychu
You can't store data in a way that doesn't allow you to delete it. Similar
defence, what if I laser engrave your data into a diamond plate then lock it
in a safe and throw away the key?

